# New E-collar--Martins



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Was talking about E-collars, with all the new technology, e-collars are still all some what the same with vary little differences. Was looking at Geert Verlinder site, owner of Utamarou des deux Pottois & Gucci von den Lausbuben.  

Until I saw this...blue tooth e-collar accessory. Almost hands free. . Cost a pretty penny for the set up , but a great idea. Can use two finger clickers for two dog units.

http://www.webshop-gv-dogs-heaven.b...tion=article&group_id=10000009&aid=76&lang=EN


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.bumperboy.com/product_detail.php?cid=4&id=27


I use this collar, I modified it to hold 2 innotek recievers that can be activated by one remote. The rubber piece allows the dog to expand his neck and puts postive pressure on the collar at all times insuring contact.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

I already told Mario I want the finger kick thingie...I like gadgets! Too bad I already spent tons of dough on a magic ecollar.

Jim, thanks for the link! I just emailed Danny last week about his elastic collar that he made. I could use this rubber stretchy collar. I don't understand why all ecollar straps aren't stretchy. Or is my dog the only one whose neck muscles expand when barking? I doubt it!

How did you modify it for two boxes?

Laura
P.S. My new ecollar isn't really magic...it just works.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

I have the Martins system with two remotes and a fingerkick working on the same dog (collar with 2 receivers).
When I work my dog I have 1 remote in my pocket and the fingerkick on my finger and my husband holds the second remote.
Like that he controls the collar and I also have the finger kick to correct if necessary. The second remote is necessary because the fingerkick only works within a distance of 5 meters from the remote, so I have to carry one in my pocket to make the system work.

I think the system works perfectly but a big disadvantage is that the receivers easily break if you have a fast dog with a very hard entry on the attacks.
The neck muscles expand and the plastic strap of the receiver breaks. Martins replaced it under warranty the first time it happend, but the second time they said they wouldn't replace it a third time.
They said I probably attached a line to the receiver (which wasn't true).
I solved the problem myself by replacing a part of the collar with an elastic strap.

Conclusion: Good system, but made for hunting dogs and not solid enough for the attack work. This problem can be solved but it should be the manufacturer who pays for this, which they don't... even though the system is pretty expensive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone else use this? Any other company out there have this technology yet?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Anyone else use this? Any other company out there have this technology yet?


Jody,

I don't know about all the blue tooth, finger kick stuff, but Bumper Boy makes a e-collar strap that that stretches 
http://www.bumperboy.com/product_detail.php?cid=3&id=26


----------

